
Google Pursuing Pentagon’s Giant Cloud Contract Quietly, Fearing Employee Revolt - coloneltcb
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/04/google-pursuing-pentagons-giant-cloud-contract-quietly-fearing-employee-revolt/147407/?oref=d-river
======
tyingq
Sounds like their sales org is getting a little more savvy.

My last experience showed they had no idea how to sell to a stodgy F500
company. The pitch was _" were smart, you aren't"_...followed up with
technical drivel that few in the room would understand. And, they gave up
after a few weeks. Azure and AWS knew better.

